# Got Whooped in 1/4 Mile



## bm14582 (Dec 14, 2002)

I admit it, I had my [email protected]@ handed to me. To be fair to me, I had to choose between racing a hopped up 70's Camaro (complete with blower) or a newer Camaro SS (I don't know the year of the Camaro, but it was pretty new.) I reacted slowly (just over a second) but I managed to keep from being completely blown out. He beat me by a couple of car lengths (which can rightfully be called a blow out, but the Camaro SS has WAY more power than my almost-stock [pop charger] Spec V.) To make matters worse, the 1/4 mile track is a converted airfield that has a slight incline. It is said that this can add anywhere from .5 to 1 second to your fastest times. If that is true then I was running pretty well (but [email protected] MPH is still REALLY SLOW for me; and the SS only ran [email protected] MPH with a good launch.) Anyway, here's the video of my loss. 

http://www.powermaster.lu/bitburg_20050430/bitburg_20050430_026.wmv


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

I'm hoping that you knew you'd get whopped. Your car is not a drag car. The Camaro is a drag car (I think that the blower might have been a giveaway). If you wanted to beat Mr.Camaro, you should have asked him to duke it out on an autocross course.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

The SS is a 13 second car, so he was probably playing with you.


----------



## NIUPonyBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

You were being played with... badly.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I would have gone ahead and raced the full out camero, just so I could see it in action.


----------



## 707Spec-V (Mar 30, 2004)

hmmmm. LS1 or Qr25 ? which one did you think was more suited for a drag race the QR? i just say that because i was that close to buying a 02 Z28


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

707Spec-V said:


> hmmmm. LS1 or Qr25 ? which one did you think was more suited for a drag race the QR? i just say that because i was that close to buying a 02 Z28


God I hate Camaros.


----------



## NIUPonyBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

bridrive55 said:


> God I hate Camaros.


Aww why is that? Seen too many tail lights? :lame:


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

NIUPonyBoy said:


> Aww why is that? Seen too many tail lights? :lame:


 shut yer mouth. his 240 would give ur coby a lil run for its money.


----------

